# Current Babies



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

These guys are a right old mix! Black/tan x blue, agouti x siamese, argente x siamese. The black doe didn't fall pregnant with my blue buck but hopefully is now. Got a pretty standard mix, blues, blacks, doves, one agouti boy, one argente boy, two blue tan boys and weirdly, what looks to be a chocolate. Never had chocolate in my lines before so it must have come from the siamese if that's what she is. Also some muddy whitish ones that I'm not sure on yet.

The boys;









The girls;









Will get better pics with the camera later, these were just quick snaps with my phone while I was cleaning them out.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely babies!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They're so chunky! :love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very pretty colours.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks guys :3 here's a quick update on some of the odd colours...

https://www.facebook.com/syranne.sincla ... 3864344801

Hopefully everyone can see the above post, because imgur is being silly and won't upload my pics, and they're too big to upload directly to the site.

The 'doves' opened their eyes today and I had a massive surprise, they have black eyes! So clearly not dove. What looks like dove but with black eyes? The first pic with the three is the 'dove' boys, one is a satin. Again they are phone pics so not great quality, just trust that in person they do look just like doves until you see their eyes.

The second one is the argente boy, red eyes as expected.

The third pic, the wee one washing herself, is the same 'dove' colour, again with black eyes, but she has a very clear white belly. I assume her mum was the tan in that case, does that make her a fox?

The fourth pic is the 'chocolate', she has black eyes.

The last pic is my man Halfpipe growing up nice and handsome. He's living very happily with two blue brothers which surprises me, not sure how long they'll be happy before I have to separate them


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Halfpipe is so big now, I love him! :love Have you got any plans for him? As for the 'doves', are they possibly lilacs? I'm horrible at telling what varieties are, so don't hold me to it, but here's a link on lilacs, they look like yours. http://www.fancymice.info/self-lilac.html


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Huh, that does make sense, it says it's a combination of chocolate and blue. Most of my mice are blue and there is that one random chocolate in there! Looks like I've got some interesting genes going on here. The fox is confusing me, according to that site you linked she must have a double copy of the chinchilla gene to have the white belly, but I've never had chinchillas, and only mom was a tan, dad was my blue and I'm somewhat sure he doesn't have chinchilla? Although I guess he must? Somehow? Super confusing, I love playing with new genes XD

I don't know what/if I want to do with Halfpipe. He's beautiful and only getting better as he gets older. Superb temperament too. But he's the wrong colour! My main focus is still my blues, currently I'm trying to improve type then I'll get back to colour selection. I don't know what effect a PEW would have on the blues in the long run, i can't imagine it would be good. Also there's the issue of his half a tail. I assume it got bitten off, but I didn't see it, so I guess there's a tiny chance it's a weird genetic anomaly? For now he's a gorgeous pet, I *might* put him to some of my random new colours and see what happens but it won't be for a while.


----------

